# sensitive kitten



## Adalaide (May 3, 2016)

I've got a combo of fun weird diseases, CRPS (a nervous system condition that causes pain), celiac, and a few other fun guys that are far less serious. Well, Friday night I managed to "poison" myself by accident with a preschool art project my daughter mailed me that was made of an ice cream cone. 

So yesterday I felt really really awful. I just couldn't stay awake long at all. I was so worried about what to do with Taco. He's such a little guy and I didn't want to ignore him! I brought him to the couch with me and laid down, praying he'd be up for a nap right after breakfast. Boom, straight to sleep with me. He got up for lunch, zipped across the condo a few times then got back on me to sleep more.

It's like he knew what I needed and just chilled with me for the day. It felt so good to have my fuzball on me too when I was feeling so bad. I know that pets can sometimes sense what we need, but I didn't expect it of him so young. Just more proof for me that we found the perfect little guy at the perfect time for us. I had been worried about how we would work things out on my bad days, it looks like I didn't need to be worried at all.

Now, if I could just teach him to stop giving love nips on the bottom lip when I snore. Hahaha!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Isn't it amazing when our pets are so in tune with us? Coming home to my two cats, I am always so grateful I have them to keep me company, through good times and bad. At this point, I don't think I want to ever think how it will be without them. Enjoy and celebrate every moment of kittenhood and cathood with Taco, these times are precious and limited!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Good job, nurse Taco! He had to stick around til you felt better! Did the cone have something toxic on it? Taco's so a-dor-a-blay!


----------



## Adalaide (May 3, 2016)

bluemilk said:


> Good job, nurse Taco! He had to stick around til you felt better! Did the cone have something toxic on it? Taco's so a-dor-a-blay!


Nothing toxic exactly. But it's a regular old made of wheat ice cream cone so it's "toxic" to me because of the celiac. Meh, crap happens. Lesson learned. Taco is such a great little guy, we get a nap together on the couch every afternoon. Usually with him on the side of my head or draped across my throat. He likes to be where I am breathing on him.


----------



## Adalaide (May 3, 2016)

*drama baby*

I always microwave Taco's canned food so it isn't ice cold for him. It's just a quick 10 seconds, stir, plop in a dish and then down the hall to his room. Well tonight I was making human supper and microwaved some meatballs. After opening and closing the microwave Taco took off down the hall to his room. Uh... sorry little guy but the microwave is for human use also! Poor dude acted like he was dying even though he had eaten like an hour ago. I think my little dude is a drama queen. I had a good laugh about it but he didn't seem the least bit amused.


----------

